
3 things the new Nokia 3310 is missing - jlebrech
4g, an SDK and tethering.
======
slitaz
It still runs Symbian and is not supposed to be some continuation of the old
line of software. It was made well clear in their announcement.

~~~
kk_cz
AFAIK it runs S30+ which doesn't have anything to do with Symbian.

